# Carnosaur new super Mount!



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

K so in the new lizardmen codex the rules for the carnosaur got changed. Now instead of doing d3 wounds against large targets it does d3 wounds against evryone! Do u think this is now a viable choice to take becaue u can have an oldblood an top with a 1+ armor save so u could potetially destroy a whole unit.:scare:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well D3 wounds are only inflicted after saves, so if a 1 wound creature takes a wound from the Carnosaur, it still only kills 1 model, not D3 Models.

However, it does have 4 Strength 7 attacks - elite infantry, Monstrous Infantry in particular, should watch out.

It's not a large target either, so can hide behind a Saurus Cavalry unit - as you don't get LOS through units, without being picked out, although "over-guessing" on Stone Thrower and Cannon shots are still a pain.

Give your Olblood the Pirahna Blade, Bane Head, and a Carnosaur - a potential 28 Wounds can be caused by it on the targetted Enemy. 4*2*2 = 16, + 4*3...


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

And mind you, the moment that the Carnosaur inflicts a wound, it goes into Frenzy, which it can't be broken out of. Give the Oldblood topside a Carnosaur Pendant and then you've got a pair of problems charging down your gullet.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Ouch, pretty nasty. Personally I think that it's not that much worse than before, however the army that'll take this the hardest is probably ogres - and they really really don't need any more problems. Troll/monster heavy armies as well I suppose, but it is a designed monster killer - only ogres really can't do anything about it. Ah well, maybe they'll get an update at some point, and actually become killy again?


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

maddermax said:


> Ouch, pretty nasty. Personally I think that it's not that much worse than before, however the army that'll take this the hardest is probably ogres - and they really really don't need any more problems. Troll/monster heavy armies as well I suppose, but it is a designed monster killer - only ogres really can't do anything about it. Ah well, maybe they'll get an update at some point, and actually become killy again?


um, were they killiy to start with?

kidding, kidding. ogers woop my ass every time.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Blind Cougar said:


> And mind you, the moment that the Carnosaur inflicts a wound, it goes into Frenzy, which it can't be broken out of. Give the Oldblood topside a Carnosaur Pendant and then you've got a pair of problems charging down your gullet.


Don't waste the points - BRB, Page 79, Mounts Psychology.

Read that, and there's no need.

As it grants Frenzy, rather than Counting as Frenzied, it affects the whole model!


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

...well there's a scary thought...


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

ya so once you cause a wound oldblood and carnosaur are frenzied. I normally use it as a chrachter/monster/warmachine killer and it works well:grin:


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

Two words, Pestilent Mucus.

Problem solved.

"You need to take how many toughness tests?"


----------

